# Amplificador STK (Sanyo) vs. TDA (Philips)



## juanma (Sep 19, 2007)

Existe una diferencia de calidad entre estos tipos de amplificador? Tengo entendido que los amplificadores STK son un poco mas caros y siempre los veo en equipos de música (por ej. uno National Panasonic, suena excelente y es viejo

Saludos


----------



## //pollo// (Oct 31, 2007)

Hola juanma ! Existe una diferencia muy grande entre éstos integrados, los STK son los mejores, suenan excelente, yo con los LM y los TDA en algunos casos he tenido muy malas experiencias, aparte la calidad de sonido de los LM y los TDA no se puede comparar con la calidad de sonido de un STK, también hay grandes diferencias entre la potencia y la distorsión siempre que puedas usa los STK.

Nos vemos!

Saludos!


----------



## juanma (Nov 2, 2007)

Estaba viendo el STK, lleva una inductancia de 3uHy en paralelo con una resistencia de 4.7ohm.
Como la hago? En el LM3886 se que se arrollaba el alambre unas tantas vueltas sobre la R, en un STK como seria?

Las resistencias menores de 10ohms de cuantos watts?
Hay otra de 100ohm en la alimentacion, de cuatnos watts?

Siguiendo el consejo del amigo pollo, compre un STK4191II. 

Alguien tiene la serigrafía hecha que pueda facilitarme?
Vi la de la hoja de datos del STK4192V (como para tener una idea) y esta llena de puentes.
Mucha confianza no me dio para trabajar con señales de audio.


Muchas gracias!


----------



## Luis1342 (Ene 14, 2009)

Hola amigos, aquí retomando este tema me interesaría saber su opinión sobre esos dos tipos de amplificadores, los TDA-LM vs los híbridos STK, he leído aquí en el foro que los mejores amplificadores son los transistorizados ya sea con transistores de potencia o con mosfets, si hiciéramos un listado estos estarían en primer lugar pero de ahí cuales siguen, los monolíticos (TDA-LM) o los híbridos STK.

Me surgió la duda por que estaba muy acostumbrado al sonido de un STK490-110 de un equipo comercial, no sé por que pero el sonido del equipo lo sentía como que le faltaba algo para decir que se escuchaba bien ese módulo.

Ahora ese equipo ya no lo tengo, ahora tengo como proyecto armar una potencia con un TDA-7294,¿Notaré la diferencia de sonido entre ambos? ¿Es mejor uno que otro?
Saludos que tengan buen día


----------



## Juani_84 (Ene 26, 2009)

Estoy interesado en hacerme un amplificador de audio de buena potencia. Me gusta mucho el diseño que vi que usa el STK 4048 (150Wrms @8ohm) pero quería saber si alguien probó alguno de la linea TDA y cual tiene mejor sonido...
Saludos...


----------



## MFK08 (Ene 26, 2009)

no he armado STK pero si arme con tda y tienen una alta distorsión y leyendo el foro se habla muy bien del stk4048 de todas formas yo optaría por uno transistorizado


----------



## Juani_84 (Ene 27, 2009)

ok... muchas gracias por el consejo.
Saludos...


----------



## larrymono999 (Mar 23, 2009)

Que potencia tenia el TDA que usaste mfk08?


----------



## MFK08 (Mar 24, 2009)

dos tda2003 en puente y la distrocion era alta


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 24, 2009)

MFK08 dijo:
			
		

> dos tda2003 en puente y la distrocion era alta



Eeehhhh! Pero ese es un amplificador para autos!

La serie TDA2030/40/50 son infinitamente superiores y valen nada cada uno. Los ultimos TDA2050 que compré me salieron $4.80. Con dos de ellos en puente tenes un amplificador de cerca de 60W con distorsión del orden del 0.05% en los niveles de escucha "normales" (y mas bien fuerte!) para una casa. Son muy buenos chips, y hasta ahora no los he visto "truchos" (nunca ví ninguno que no fuera ST) y debe ser por el precio.

Los STK son muy buenos y muy viejos, el 95% son copias truchas y el precio (trucho o no) te mata. Seguro que en lugar de ellos es preferible usar un amplificador transistorizado que podes tocar y modificar a tu antojo y no dependes de un chip que con mucha, mucha suerte puede ser original, pero de performance limitada.

Saludos!


----------



## dack_alex (Abr 2, 2009)

Alguien de ustedes alguna vez a usado el TDA1553 ese te da unos 22 watts mas omenospero me gustaria saber si alguno tiene de ustedes tiene algun esquematico para un amplificador es que tengo dos y no se que hacer con estos integrados..


----------



## Cacho (Abr 3, 2009)

De esta página podés bajar el datasheet del integrado con esquema incluido.

Saludos


----------



## dack_alex (Abr 3, 2009)

si ya revise el datasheet pero no res que es algo muy comun me gustaria poner 2 para un canal y otros dos para un canal, se puede?


----------



## lawebdejorge (Oct 7, 2009)

yo he echo unos con tda2030 y 2050 y conosco un buen sonido, ya que trabajo en audio y con elementos como peavey, black widow y qsc, los cuales tiene excelente calidad americana y te puedo decir que con un solo ci de los que te nombre te mueve un parlante de 12 pulgadas con buena calidad a un volumen moderado, pobviamnete no te los destroozara pero para una casa estas excelentes, 18w y 32w respectivamente, y en relacio precio calidad estan muy muy bien, saludos


----------



## ZAMI (Oct 13, 2009)

hola! mi nombre es samuel 
y e estado usando varios de los integrados mensionados ...y e tenido muy buenas experiencias(para el costo que tienen, claro) y tembien puedes probar el tda2052 es de 60w hi-fi y puesss es sonido es de muy buena calidady es muy sensillo de construir

...saludos


----------



## panama1974 (Oct 13, 2009)

Bueno yo construi uno con tda2050 de la pagina construyasuvideorockola.com   se alimentaba con 17 voltios dual y tiene buen sonido y solo me  costaron en dolares 2.50 cada uno , el te envia 60 watts , 30 watts por salida en cada salida.


----------



## joseh55 (Oct 14, 2009)

Saludos amigos este es mi primer mensaje en el foro.. 

Yo construi una etapa sterero con TDA2050 montados en puente (4 integrados en total), como nu tuve tiempo ni dinero para armar su propia fuente lo he probado con una  fuente de pc, conectandole los 12 y -12 respectivamente.
Aun no tiene ni control de volumen, lo he conectado directamente a un reproductor mp3 portatil.. cuando tenga tiempo me gustaria hacerle un control de tonos... graves, medios agudos.. 
 
Con respecto a la calidad del sonido:

La verdad no sere un gran audiofilo pero me gusta mucho el sonido limpio y sin distorsiones... es decir el amplificador suena muy muy bien y tiene una muy buena potencia 
Yo empeze construyendo etapas simples con tda2040, y como me gusto el desempeño continue probando...  
Como fue uno de mis primeros proyectos caseros de audio hice mucho ensayo y error.. las fallas mas comunes son con la alimentacion y los capacitores de filtrado...

Aca el circuito e imagenes: http://blog-j.homelinux.com/index.php/2009/03/13/mi-amplificador-de-audio-casero/
Cualquier duda u otra cosa pueden consultarme..  Es de mi agrado haber encontrado este foro!!


----------



## wehp90 (Dic 20, 2009)

la verdad que yo e probado los tda y mi primer ampli fue con un tda2003 me gusta el sonido que tiran pero en realidad me gustaria hacer uno con stk para ver cual es la diferencia pero segun lo que veo en los equipos de sonido son mejores los stk.... aunque son mas delicados que los tda.


----------



## luna en fez (Abr 28, 2010)

los stk son mas caro y tenes que usar pre y con los tda podes poner un pote ala entrada


----------



## lawebdejorge (Abr 28, 2010)

los tda2050 son muy buenos, admeas de baratos y faciles de armar, inclusive con fuente simple, los stk nunca los he probado, pero si se que son mas caros


----------



## ZAMI (Abr 28, 2010)

buenas a todos
yo e probado los 2 TDA y STK y al verda me quedo con STK a mi parecer tienen mejor sonido que los TDA no de en bano cuestan mas caros
claro que los TDA no se quedan atras son económicos y suenan bien ademas de poco espacio...el TDA2052 suena bastante bien...

igual prefiero los STK


----------



## jahrliños (Abr 29, 2010)

Hola a todos!!..yo he realizado varios amplificadores,tanto con Stk y con tda.. la verdad que para mi gusto,los primeros tienen mejor sonido y los bajos son mas profundos,es como que en los tda se comprimen mas y les faltan presencia en Frec. bajas(siempre probados con una buena fuente, claro). 
No obstante,como desventajas: poseen pocas  protecciones,requieren una superficie de contacto en los disipadores bastante grande,por lo que se dificulta su uso para pequeños bafles o gabinetes; requieren mucho mas nivel de señal en la entrada que la series TDA,no son economicos, y ultimamente estan siendo bastante falsificados.
Por otro lado,los TDA tampoco se pueden desmerecer,ya que son economicos, las dimensiones fisicas que presentan son razonables,y las amplias prestaciones que tienen (proteccion de temperatura,y de cortocircuito a la salida) y la posibilidad de "puentear" en dos chip para obtener mayor potencia,sin lugar a dudas,nos deriva a ser uno de las lineas de Integrados de audio mas usados para nuestras primeras experiencias con los amplificadores.
Un amplificador que sugiero ,saliendo de las dos lineas que se mencionan,es el LM3886,que si mal no recuerdo es de National.

Saludos.


----------



## maximoss3500 (Ago 15, 2010)

ezavalla como isiste para colocarlos en puente quisiera saber para ver si lo armo, y cuantos W proporsionan en puente?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 15, 2010)

maximoss3500 dijo:


> ezavalla como isiste para colocarlos en puente quisiera saber para ver si lo armo, y cuantos W proporsionan en puente?


Mira por aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...50-lm1875-puente-simple-pre-tl072-pcbs-14305/


----------



## maximoss3500 (Ago 16, 2010)

Gracias Fongonazo !!! t*E* lo agradesco


----------



## ssyn (Sep 1, 2010)

alguien sabe algo sobre el STK 401-210?


----------



## juan_inf (Sep 2, 2010)

si el datasheet, algunos son para 2 salidas y otro tiene 3 salidas, leé la hoja de datos y fijate cual te interesa. saludos


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 2, 2010)

Juani_84 dijo:


> . . Me gusta mucho el diseño que vi que usa el STK 4048 (150Wrms @8ohm) . . .



Por favor, como van a comparar STK's con TDA's en desigualda de condiciones (pelea de tigre con burro amarrado). Por ejemplo, hacer la comparacion del STK4231 con el TDA7294 ya es algo mas equitativo; aunque ese STK es stereo y el TDA es monofonico. Pero eso si, la calidad sonora de ambos es igual para el oido.


----------



## MarLeyton (Sep 7, 2010)

Yo te recomiendo si quieres utilizar un STK utiliza el STK4241 que te entrega 120w+120w 8ohms pero yo tomaria en cuenta un amplificador transistorado


----------



## carlosjofernandez (Sep 12, 2010)

Bueno, les voy a contar mi experiencia;
 yo armé un equipo biamplificado estéreo con 4 STK 086, la fuerza que tienen estos en bajas frecuencias les vuela la peluca a más de uno, pero cuando armé un equipo triamplificado con TDA 7294 me sorprendió la calidad de sonido en general: bajos duros, rápidos y precisos - alta definición en frecuendias medias  - agudos exquisitos. Así que después volvi sobre el viejo equipo con los STK y les cambié los STK de medio-agudos por los TDA. De esta forma tengo lo mejor de los dos (para mi gusto), un despilfarro de graves con una alta definicion de medios agudos.

También tengo un 2.1 hecho con TDA 2040 para agudos (20w), 2040 en puente para medios (30w), y un TDA 7294 para el cañón woofer (+- 90-100w). Tengo que decir que los TDA serie 20xx se defienden como gato panza arriba.

La razón porqué elegí los TDA es evidente: bajo precio, tamaño conveniente y por sobre todas las cosas: protecciones.


----------



## juan_inf (Sep 20, 2010)

le paso un dato que a mas de uno le va a interesar, no es 100% de exactitud, asi que cualquier cosa esta a criterio de ustedes, los stk 4221II y nose si tal vez en otras versión de stk pude distinguir el original con el trucho con solo una ojeada a la hora de compra, el numero de serie que tiene el integrado en la parte del aluminio ( parte trasera del integrado ) , el stk falso lo tiene a 1 cm de distancia (chequeado con regla ) respecto de los pines del integrado, y el original esta ah 0.4cm de los pines, ese es un buen dato de referencia,después mando fotos


----------



## Rajmu (Dic 14, 2010)

Hola amigos... les queria contar mi experiencia ya que no fueron muchas.. pero si con entusiasmo y con mucha atencion...

Les queria comentar que yo eh armado tanto tda como stk.... lo que eh armado con tda son los integrados TDA 1562q 50w (para auto) TDA2030  TDA2050..     El ampli que arme con STK es el 4048II.  150 w rms(8ohms)  y la verdad es que los tda son buenos tienen linda calidad, pero un stk los deja tirados como poste caido... este amplificador de stk lleva una fuente de +- 62 v en continua... cuando los tda la mayoria nesesitan tan solo 30v o +-22.. es desir en la alimentacion ya varia... OJO los TDA son mas varatos y rendidores... pero la calidad de sonido que presenta el integrado STK....(es verdad que hay muchas falsificasiones... yo tengo un stk 4048II original y uno trucho... se distinguen perfectamente... ya en el encapsulado.... pero la cuestion del stk es que adendro de la capsula que es de plastico y se puede retirar hay 4 transistores de potencia en su respectivo circuito de coneccion... lo que puede llegar a cambiar en un stk trucho  u original es el circuito de adentro y los componentes.. el sonido es muy paresido, yo creo que hasta el stk mas trucho le da con un caño a cualquier TDA...

con un solo integrado muevo 2 woofer de 15 de 250w rms y les juro que los vajos te revientan la cabeza... mi vesina de avajo me amenasa que me va a denunciar por que no la dejo ni hablar...

Bueno amigos esta es mi opiñon y mi experiencia.. espero no ofender a nadie y gracias por estar posteando cosas muy interesantes (aguante el STK)


----------



## kikoaaf (Dic 15, 2010)

Bueno, le comento que mi primer circuito fue un ampli con un TDA 2002, cuando vi que esa "porqueria" de bajisimo costo se defendia bastante bien quede impresionado, sobre todo en los bajos, nunca pense que furan a sonar asi. Estimulado con esto me meti de cabeza a armar 2 modulos con TDA 2050, cada modulo en puente, o sea que utilize 4 integrados, lo probe con solo 1 trafo de 12 + 12 y 2A y sacudian un sound barrier de 10" como si nada, sin problemas, lastima que nunca compre el trafo para armarlo y ver como sonaba al 100%. Recuerdo que los bajos eran muy nitidos, sonaban impecable. Yo si tengo que armar algo economico ni lo dudo, le meto a los TDA, y si tengo algo mas de fonodos (que no los tengo jejeje), me meteria en algo transistorizado sin dudas, incluso por ahi tengo un STK 407 040 y no lo he armado porque no encuentro ningun datsheet, lo que si tengo entendido que los STK cosnumen, y mucho, por lo tanto generan bastante calor (son lindos para el invierno!!! jejeje).

PD: Rajmu, no seas malo, estas comparando un Sr. integrado de 150W con unos integraditos de 30W, asi cualquiera, aparte a los TDA los conseguis hasta en la farmacia, mientras que un STK 4048 aca en Uruguay no se consigue no loco.


----------



## velasherz (Feb 25, 2011)

hola les comento que he armado amplis con tdas y stk unos con tda2040 en stereo, otro con tda1514a y uno con el stk4211. la calidad de sonido en frecuencias medias y altas es impresionante en los tda a mi parecer y sobretodo en el tda1514a unos medios y agudos definidos. Con el stk4211 es impresionante la calidad que senti en los bajos muy profundos y definidos. El unico problema es el precio del stk contra el tda, 2 tda1514a me salieron menos de lo que me costo un solo stk y luego para que sea trucho, en cambio con los tda hasta ahora ningun problema de falsificaciones.


----------



## zxeth (Feb 25, 2011)

No te creas que no hay falsificaciones de los tda's, yo pensaba que no, pero hay un post donde te explican como ver si son originales o falsos. Por ahora el mejor tda que tengo es el 7294 (muy raro que lo hayan mensionado muy poco), Este CI es un cañon de en serio , lo unico malo que le encontre es que la minima impedancia de salida es de 4ohms, si pones uno de 3,7ohms ya empieza a hacer ruido y a perder tension. Mientras que el 2050, 2051 y 2052 te aguantan hasta 3ohms (ojo que no salgan del disipador volando ). Despues al 20xx el unico problema que les encontre es que oscilan muy fasil, todavia no entiendo porque, pero me canse y les puse una resistencia de 2,2ohms 5W en serie con el capacitor, si ponia una mas chica salia fuego 

Otro bicho raro con el que experimente fue el tda2003 (mejor ni experimentes, es lo peor que hay, al principio pensaba que eran buenos hasta que conoci el tda2005) Tambien el 8571j y el TDA7057AQ, la verdad que tambien otro cañon. No tiene muchos bajos, pero me esta "tirando" 2 parlantes de 25watts rms y ni se queja, ademas que tiene control de volumen y pocos componentes exteriores, solo distorciona un poco cuando le bajo el volumen (todo alrevez jajajajajajajajja), pero debe ser por el pote que debe estar andando mal


----------



## Ramed7 (Mar 5, 2011)

yo quisiera preguntarles algo. yo arme en puente los tda2040 para mi guitarra con un preamplificador que tenia (para guitarra) y la verdad no anda mal. el Vmax de el 2040 es de 20v y yo lo arme con una fuente que me da +16v/-16v 2A

ahora he hecho una fuente que me provee +24/-24 x 4A y la verda he  visto la datashet del TDA1514 y creo que no estaria mal ponerlo en lugar de los 2040.

ahi va la preguna:
sera lo mejor poner un tda1514 que veo que en puente provee hasta 100W o sera mejor un Stk? pregunto por que cabe la posibilidad que haya algo mejor a +24v/-24v para una guitarra.  de antemano Gracias


----------



## Mandrake (Mar 6, 2011)

Afirmar cual es mejor: si el TDA o el STK, pienso que es perder el tiempo. En los equipos comerciales de audio, generalmente incluyen el STK.

Tambien hay que tener en cuenta el siguiente punto de vista: Los TDA son la mejor opcion para los novatos que inician en electronica, prueba de ello es la cantidad de temas que los novatos crean en el foro, preguntando como hacer funcionar el circuito del integrado de solo 5 pines.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 6, 2011)

Ramed7 dijo:


> yo quisiera preguntarles algo. yo arme en puente los tda2040 para mi guitarra con un preamplificador que tenia (para guitarra) y la verdad no anda mal. el Vmax de el 2040 es de 20v y yo lo arme con una fuente que me da +16v/-16v 2A
> 
> ahora he hecho una fuente que me provee +24/-24 x 4A y la verda he  visto la datashet del TDA1514 y creo que no estaria mal ponerlo en lugar de los 2040.
> 
> ...



Utiliza un STK en puente, te daras cuenta que llega a niveles de potencia sorprendentes y la calidad del sonido no es comparable con ningun TDA conectado en puente, estos por ser un componente monolitico carecen de fidelidad y es un defecto que no esta presente en los STK.

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 6, 2011)

zxeth dijo:


> Por ahora el mejor tda que tengo es el 7294 (muy raro que lo hayan mensionado muy poco), Este CI es un cañon de en serio , lo unico malo que le encontre es que la minima impedancia de salida es de 4ohms, si pones uno de 3,7ohms ya empieza a hacer ruido y a perder tension./QUOTE]
> Disculpame, vos pretendes que un amplificador, le podes poner lo que a cada uno se le ocurre en cuanto a tensión de alimentación y carga de palante?
> Debo decirte que todo amplificador se diseña, primeo para la pontencia que se desea obtener con una carga determinada, y esa es la carga mínima que el mismo puede soportar, experimentar con carga menores no tiene ni sentido, porque es como querer tomar una lámpara de  vidriio y querer darle un martillazo para ver que pasa, o poner una lamparita de linterna en la red domiciliaria.
> Para eso el fabricante se ha tomado la molestia de publicar toda una seride de datos, entre los cuales si te fijas indica que la mínima carga de trabajo es 4 ohms, deberias entender que a mayor carga, es decir menor ohmiaje mayor corriente por los transistores de salida, si vos le bajas la impedancia y le obligas a pasar más corriene que la que pueden soportar y de alli las obvias consecuencias
> ...


----------



## Ramed7 (Mar 6, 2011)

ferchito' cual stk podria usar en puente para mi amplificador?


----------



## zxeth (Mar 6, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Disculpame, vos pretendes que un amplificador, le podes poner lo que a cada uno se le ocurre en cuanto a tensión de alimentación y carga de palante?
> Debo decirte que todo amplificador se diseña, primeo para la pontencia que se desea obtener con una carga determinada, y esa es la carga mínima que el mismo puede soportar, experimentar con carga menores no tiene ni sentido, porque es como querer tomar una lámpara de  vidriio y querer darle un martillazo para ver que pasa, o poner una lamparita de linterna en la red domiciliaria.
> Para eso el fabricante se ha tomado la molestia de publicar toda una seride de datos, entre los cuales si te fijas indica que la mínima carga de trabajo es 4 ohms, deberias entender que a mayor carga, es decir menor ohmiaje mayor corriente por los transistores de salida, si vos le bajas la impedancia y le obligas a pasar más corriene que la que pueden soportar y de alli las obvias consecuencias
> Por lo tanto decir "lo único malo que le encotre" es una incongruencia, lo "malo" es haber echo esa prueba y luego decir lo que dijiste





pandacba dijo:


> Idem al anterior





pandacba dijo:


> Si te oscila es porque esta mal echo el circuito, si haces el que viene propuesto en la hoja de datos, no tiene problemas, y si uno lee e iterprea y mantien los lineamientos esos en otro diseño funciona joya, en el foro hay muchos que lo han armado y no tienen problemas, de echo vienen en equipos comerciales y funcionan perfectamente, hasta  Fendeer los utiiliza sin ningún tipo de problemas





pandacba dijo:


> Explica que pruebas realizaste, el CI si es original cumple con todo lo que dice la hoja de datos.....
> 
> 
> Habria que ver como lo has conectado y el circuito que empleaste
> ...





Mi idea no era enojarte, sino aportar conocimientos mios. El TDA2050 p,ej, nunca menciona impedancias abajo de los 4ohms, pero igual funciona con 3,2ohms, no explota y entrega mas potencia, Yo nunca me puse a experimentar con los tda7294, esos esan bien armados y sin oscilaciones, Solo me di cuenta que no resistian menos de 4ohms clavados porque tengo unos jahro que compre por 15$ argentinos de 10" (malisimos pero son algo), y estos tienen 3,2ohms. Tabien probe con unos que tengo en el taller de 3,7ohms y tampoco andaba, (en relidad si andaba, solo metia ruido), No es que fui experimentando el CI en su totalidad. 

Los unicos CI que experimente con totalidad fueron el: Tda2050, 2030, 2051, 2052, 2003, 2005, 8571j, y un par mas que no me acuerdo el codigo ya que venian en equipos de audio. 
Con estos hice DE TODO. Es mas, me di cuenta que con un pequeño toroidal en la alimentacion se puede sacar CUALQUIER ruido que estos CI produzcan. Mas abajo dejo fotos donde estan los tda2050, el toroidal y los capacitores de filtrado








Una ultima aclaracion, yo hago proyectos electronicos para aprender, no para tener un equipo de audio. La practica lleva al maestro, yo no digo que quiero ser maestro, pero me gusta aprender lo que me gusta. Cuando tengo que hacer un amplificador de en serio voy y hago metodo de planchado en pcb y lo dejo brillante, pero sino son solo pruebas y despues de probar se van a un cajon lleno de circuitos.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 6, 2011)

Ramed7 dijo:


> ferchito' cual stk podria usar en puente para mi amplificador?



Para una fuente de 24-0 24V 4amp puedes usar el STK4172II en modo puente, en alguna ocasion yo postee un tema sobre amplificadores de audio STK en puente, buscaló y hay esta la PCB. 

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 7, 2011)

zxeth dijo:


> Mi idea no era enojarte, sino aportar conocimientos mios. El TDA2050 p,ej, nunca menciona impedancias abajo de los 4ohms, pero igual funciona con 3,2ohms, no explota y entrega mas potencia, Yo nunca me puse a experimentar con los tda7294, esos esan bien armados y sin oscilaciones, Solo me di cuenta que no resistian menos de 4ohms clavados porque tengo unos jahro que compre por 15$ argentinos de 10" (malisimos pero son algo), y estos tienen 3,2ohms. Tabien probe con unos que tengo en el taller de 3,7ohms y tampoco andaba, (en relidad si andaba, solo metia ruido), No es que fui experimentando el CI en su totalidad.
> 
> Los unicos CI que experimente con totalidad fueron el: Tda2050, 2030, 2051, 2052, 2003, 2005, 8571j, y un par mas que no me acuerdo el codigo ya que venian en equipos de audio.
> Con estos hice DE TODO. Es mas, me di cuenta que con un pequeño toroidal en la alimentacion se puede sacar CUALQUIER ruido que estos CI produzcan. Mas abajo dejo fotos donde estan los tda2050, el toroidal y los capacitores de filtrado
> ...



No lo tomes a mal, lo que dije no fue una critica ni un cuestionamiento hacia ti, muy lejos de eso, si asi fuera no te hubiera dicho al final o como puse en algunas fotos tuyas de estos equipos, que te alentaba a seguir y la idea era complementarte un poco, lo que has visto o sacado de tus experiencias, yo también hice lo mismo en mis primeros años, armaba probaba me documentaba y no tenia quien me hiciera una critica o me dijera lo mal o bien que estaba haciendo las cosas, cuanto camino me hubiera allanado, por otro lado me doy cuenta porque creo que le ha pasado a todos, entender y comprender como se toma y/o utilizan los datos de los datasheete lleva tiempo, y se que a veces uno sale más confundido
Era eso y repito te aliento a seguir a continuar, por alli vieron un ampli y dijeron que desastre y hasta a mi me callo mal, estas empezando y cada vez mejoraras más, estas estudiando y te das tiempo y lo importante que has echo cosas y debes sentirte orgulloso de cuando lo escuchas saber que lo hiciste vos, no hay mejor satifacción, con el tiempo llegara la perfección, aparte has echo un muy buen uso de material reciclado en cuanto a los didispadores

Un cordial saludo y espro que ahora si se halla entendido el verdadero sentido de mis palabras


----------



## zxeth (Mar 8, 2011)

Sastifaccion total es ver a mis amplis andando, es mas, el primer ampli (parecere maricon pero nada que ver) al escucharlo funcionar sin saber casi nada de electronica (mi primer ampli fue el box x 2watts de redcircuits a transistores), se me calleron unas lagrimas al ver que de la nada habia creado un amplificador, Para mi escuchar el bafle es lo mejor.

Ahora planeo hacer 2 ucd x 400watts. (el de 25 a 1200watts), tengo que bobinar un transformador que encontre de 2.2kw y listo


----------



## pandacba (Mar 8, 2011)

Te deseo exitos  y que sigas aprendiendo, esa es la parte linda que te deja la electrónica


----------



## kevinelraper (Oct 17, 2011)

a mi parecer los stk son muy buenos pero muy caros y delicados yo hice uno con un stk433-070 y suena muy bien pero hice uno con un tda7294 y muchisimo mejor aunque son de distintas potencias pero los stk consumen mucha corriente y te sale mucho mas barato el tda  yo hice con tda's  2002, 2003, 2005, 2030, 2040, 2050, 7294, 1514, y 1562    y con muchos stk  que no me acuerdo los modelos  pero alos tda no los cambio por nada
saludos besos


----------



## pandacba (Oct 18, 2011)

No es tan exacta tu comparación, estas comparando CI, como el TDA2002, 2003,2005 que son CI de muy baja potencia especificamente realizados para uso con tensiones de 12V, STK en primer lugar no es un CI es un hibrido, y no realiza cosas en tan baja potencia, para hablar de consumo tendrias que comparar con sdos elementos similares, es decir de potencia similar y construcción similar.
Por ejemplo el TDA1514 no es de 50W, es de 40W, el 1562 también es un CI especial que utiliza una técnica muy particular y esta destinado a los 12V es decir uso en auto, y no hay otro CI similar asi que no lo podes comparar con nada....

En otro orden de cosas prefiero un STK antes que que un 7294, ya que estos si que son tiernitos se rompen de nada, de echo es el TDA que más cambio por rotura

Por otro lado los STK llegan a potencias donde los TDA no llegan , en ese sentido la oferta y versatilidad de los STK es mucho más amplia que TDA.

STK ofrece unos modulos que son la etapa de salia de potencia, permitiendo diseñar con libertad la etapa de entrada y pre driver a voluntad, lo cual en muchos casos es más que interesante


----------



## leolaovp (Dic 1, 2011)

Tengo 3 stk uno de 140 + 140 w. Otro de 80 w, no sé deben sonar la raja, pero tienen tantas "patas" (pines) que me da una paja tremenda armar uno (flojera). Mejor uso un TDAxxxxx tienen poquitas, jejejeje, el primero que armé fué un tda 1517 que estaba en una tarjeta de sonido que compré en "la cola" de la feria, de ahí compre varios y los armé con mute y stand by, usa muy pocas piezas externas como toda la línea. Yo creo que cuando tenga más tiempo o necesite armar algo con más calidad o con más potencia me voy a dedicar a perforar placas para meter los "500.000" pines que tiene cada stk, acá en Santiago venden Kits para armar con STK, pero la última vez que vi uno, en San Diego con Matta estaba como a $6.000 CLP US$12.00 aprox sin el integrado y de una linea discontinuada en los años 80, no un brillo, los que tengo los he reciclado de un equipo Sanyo y otro de un equipo aiwa antiguo 95 más o menos. Como anécdota una vez compré un amplificador sanyo de los años 80 y en vez de traer un STK tría transistores nec (NTE152) Me quedé en el pasado jejeje





.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 1, 2011)

tu blojera esta en "arriba" porque si pensaras un poco vos mismo te contradecis, por un lado hablamos de un CI stereo de 140 +140W en los TDA no hay ningún equivalente para que compares la cantidad de pines(patas tienen los bichos y los animales estas en un foro técnico y no en un chat intenta expresarte con propiedas y no utilzar palabras inúltilmente vulgares)

Comparar un STK que maneja 280W contra un TDA que apenas maneja 12W es una torpeza

Casi seguro aparte de alimentarse con fuente partida ese STK seguro que es clase H por lo que lleva doble fuente.

Estas muy confundido en tus conceptos y con flojera no vas en el mundo de la electrónica, aca triunfa la gene que tiene ganas, que es decidida, que tiene empuje, el resto, flojos incluidos quedan en el camino


----------



## carlets (Dic 1, 2011)

Yo tengo un esquema con el STK4192. Es estereo y si no recuerdo mal llegaba a los 2x80w


----------



## zxeth (Dic 2, 2011)

leolaovp dijo:


> Tengo 3 stk uno de 140 + 140 w. Otro de 80 w, no sé deben sonar la raja, pero tienen tantas "patas" (pines) que me da una paja tremenda armar uno (flojera). Mejor uso un TDAxxxxx tienen poquitas, jejejeje, el primero que armé fué un tda 1517 que estaba en una tarjeta de sonido que compré en "la cola" de la feria, de ahí compre varios y los armé con mute y stand by, usa muy pocas piezas externas como toda la línea. Yo creo que cuando tenga más tiempo o necesite armar algo con más calidad o con más potencia me voy a dedicar a perforar placas para meter los "500.000" pines que tiene cada stk, acá en Santiago venden Kits para armar con STK, pero la última vez que vi uno, en San Diego con Matta estaba como a $6.000 CLP US$12.00 aprox sin el integrado y de una linea discontinuada en los años 80, no un brillo, los que tengo los he reciclado de un equipo Sanyo y otro de un equipo aiwa antiguo 95 más o menos. Como anécdota una vez compré un amplificador sanyo de los años 80 y en vez de traer un STK tría transistores nec (NTE152) Me quedé en el pasado jejeje
> .



La verdad es que estoy parte de tu lado, los stk tienen muchos pines y pocas ganas de hacer plaquetas. Ami me pasa lo mismo que a vos pero por otro motivo. Mi tema es que sigo en la edad de marcador indeleble y alcohol jajajajaja. Siempre quise hacer un amplificador BIEN armado pero tengo contradiciones. Estoy viendo en comprarme una impresora laser solo para hacer pcbs, ninguna libreria cerca de casa (15 cuadras de radio) o fotocopiadora me quieren copiar o imprimir en papel satinado, dicen que se les ensucia la impresora porque patina sobre los rodillos de salida. 

Tambien estoy muy pero muy de acuerdo con pandacba, este es un foro de electronica donde la gente trata de hacer su mayor esfuerzo y no escribir groserias, tambien estoy muy de acuerdo de que un STK tiene muchisimas mejores prestaciones que TDA, fijate nada mas en los THD, los STK estan en los 0,05% a volumen medio y a maxima potencia no superan el 1% ni por casualidad, mientras que TDA tiene una distorcion armonica del 10% para llegar al maximo volumen. Tambien los millones de pines del stk se deben a todo lo que podes modificar en un stk, mientras que algunos tda ni siquiera el filtro pasa banda te dejan tocar.

Hay que tener una idea de que TDA esta totalmente perfecto para AUDIOCAR ya que en un auto se escuchan todos los movimientos de los plasticos y metales que superan el 10% de la distorsion, mientras que STK esta creado exclusivamente para audio hogareño-studio, sino fijate que los stk SIEMPRE usan fuentes con punto medio, mientras que los tda pueden andar con una pila de 9v.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 2, 2011)

No te hace falta tener la impresora, yo ahora tengo, pero cuando no, fotocopia amiga y listo!!!! o lo hacia imprimir en algún cyber o incluso en casas especializadas en impresion sobre distintos sustratos, me lo hacian en un papel mejor que el que viene para hacer eso, la lámina que viene en el respaldo de los calcos o del autadhesivo, alli se imprime joya y se transfiere mejor y con más calidad, de ese papel tienen de sobra y te cobran dos mangos

Si perforas a la antigua es para matarte, ya tendrias que haberte echo una punzonadora, mecánica, neumática......

Tenes un mini balancin adaptalo....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 2, 2011)

zxeth dijo:


> Tambien estoy muy pero muy de acuerdo con pandacba, este es un foro de electronica donde la gente trata de hacer su mayor esfuerzo y no escribir groserias, tambien estoy muy de acuerdo de que un STK tiene muchisimas mejores prestaciones que TDA, fijate nada mas en los THD, los STK estan en los 0,05% a volumen medio y a maxima potencia no superan el 1% ni por casualidad, mientras que TDA tiene una distorcion armonica del 10% para llegar al maximo volumen. Tambien los millones de pines del stk se deben a todo lo que podes modificar en un stk, mientras que algunos tda ni siquiera el filtro pasa banda te dejan tocar.
> 
> Hay que tener una idea de que TDA esta totalmente perfecto para AUDIOCAR ya que en un auto se escuchan todos los movimientos de los plasticos y metales que superan el 10% de la distorsion, mientras que STK esta creado exclusivamente para audio hogareño-studio, sino fijate que los stk SIEMPRE usan fuentes con punto medio, mientras que los tda pueden andar con una pila de 9v.


  
Zxeth: Antes de mandar fruta aprendé a leer los datasheets!!!!!!! Los 5 primeros renglones de la hoja de datos NO DICEN NADA!!!! Hay que leer (y entender) las especificaciones técnicas y las curvas de ensayos para poder evaluar la calidad de uno u otro chip...pero que de ninguna manera tienen la diferencia que estás comentando :enfadado:


----------



## fas0 (Dic 2, 2011)

zxeth dijo:


> Estoy viendo en comprarme una impresora laser solo para hacer pcbs, ninguna libreria cerca de casa (15 cuadras de radio) o fotocopiadora me quieren copiar o imprimir en papel satinado, dicen que se les ensucia la impresora porque patina sobre los rodillos de salida.



es que no tenés que ir a una librería común de barrio, tenés que ir a un centro de copiado... esos que hacen bajadas laser, ploteados, copias de todo tipo en el material que quieras.. o casi.

yo voy a uno por congreso y me sale 4$ promedio papel ilustracion brillo de 200grs...


----------



## pandacba (Dic 3, 2011)

Zxeth

Tengo entendido que vos estas estudiando ingenieria.
Normalmente el paso por los claustros universitarios te enseña a ver y pensar de otra manera las cosas

Y me extraña que metas en la bolsa a todos los TDA, dado que no son todos iguales, esta la gama para uso automotor y la otra que no tiene nada que ver

Te pongo un simple ejemplo, el TDA1514, donde dice en la hoja de datos que tieen un 10% de distorción?

segundo si te vijas por sus tensiones de trabajo para nada es de uso automotriz

De igual modo otros como los TDA 20XX no son de uso automotriz y no dan 10% de distorción

Aún asi y todo si tomo cualquier CI de uso automotriz y me fijo en sus curvas, veo que puedo hacerlo funcionar a una THD razonable, obvio eso va a ser a menor potencia, y con una impedancia más elevada, pero se puede.... Cual es la obigación de utizarlo al máximo? eso es hacer un mal uso

Por otro lado el uso de CI para uso en el auto para aplicaciones caseras, es una decisión de quien lo haga yo no

Sin embargo tengo un amplificador echo con los TA7205, muy famosos en sus época y suenan muy bien siemrpre y cuando no los lleve al máximo y a ese nivel la THD esta muy por debajo del 1%

La THD no es pareja en toda la gama de potencia de echo es una curva(mira la hoja de datos) por lo tanto puedo preveer hasta donde llegar para que se mantenga una buena calidad

De igual modo la comparación en muchos casos no cabe entre TDA y STK, estos últimos poseen Hibridos por encima de los 100W estereso y la linea TDA ninguno

Pero ojo no hay que ser fanático de nada, hay que analizar cada cosa en su ámbito, un ejemplo hoy no mostrado en este foro, hitachi fabrico y fabrica muy buenos integrados de audio, con excelente calidad, en la actualidad esas lineas y otras de Hitachi son comercializadas bajo la marca Renesas la misms que hace los hibridos de otra afamada marca y que son carísimos

Como te dijo Ezavalla hay que leer e interpretar los datos de las hojas, luego como yo lo use depende de mi.

Por otro lado deberias saber que todos amplificador tiene su distorción más elevada a la máxima potencia y con la carga más baja es decir utilzando todos los valores extremos tenemos su peor desempeño

Y la tHd no lo es todo, la forma de esa curva es la que me dice cosas no el valor más elevado, sin embargo no veo que digas nada del ancho de banda, otra caracteristica de un amplificador que se ve afectadao con los valores extremos, es decir a maxima potencia y con la menor carga la banda pasante es más extrecha que a medio volumen y eso tambien me dice cosas de un amplificador y que de la relación señal/ruido del mismo? eso no importa? y el slew rate tampoco?


----------



## zxeth (Dic 3, 2011)

Primero, disculpen que ayer no respondi el tema, me llamo mi novia y me olvide de como se llamaba el tema para volverlo a buscar, por parte a ezavella: Tenes mucha razon, me exalte con los "0", puse 0,05 en lugar de 0,5. Por otro lado, se leer curvas, lei curvas como las de moody que no son nada facil. hace 3 dias me recibi de tecnico mecanico en maquinas y herramientas (por lo que podes ver no tiene nada que ver con la electronica).

Para pandacba: No estoy estudiando ingeniería, eso va a ser dentro de un año cuando tenga un negocio andando, y va a ser ingenieria en automatizacion y robotica, en lo de los maximos volumen tienen razon, pero lo dije sin querer, quise comparar el thd que tiene el stk a la misma potencia que un tda a la maxima potencia, Obviamente, y la mayoria sabemos, que a cualquier amplificador si se lo quiere exigir al maximo va a tener una distorcion enorme, sea a transistores o CI o mosfet o IGBT. Todo depende de la potencia que puede entregar a cierta carga y a cierta frecuencia. Y si tenes razon, del ancho de banda no hablo por la simple razon de que la mayoria de los amplificadores para audio amplifican frecuencias audibles y no super o hiper sonicas. Claro si buscas hay amplificadores que empiezan a amplificar despues de los 80hz o mas. La verdad que tampoco se del slew rate, nunca lo vi en ningun datasheet, donde esta eso?.

Ahora yo se que no soy ingeniero electronico, ni tecnico electronico, ni reparador de audio, pero aunque sea trato de transmitir lo poco que se a la gente, y si no estubieran ustedes 2 talvez nunca me habria dado cuenta de mis errores, gracias


----------



## edward vinasco (Ene 15, 2012)

pues yo ya llevo algun tiempito con esto de los amplificadores y siempre he usado los tda y me parece q tienen un buen sonido para el precio q manejan ak en colombia me sale un tda por caro en 2dolares y en cambio un stk vale unos 20 dolares lo q me parece algo irrasional cuando podemos tener un buen sonido con algo mas economico y lo peor seria armandolo un corto o un error de esos estupidos q se cometen a vecs un tda solo seria ir a la tienda y ya el stk no creo q sea tan fasil volverlo a comprar asi no mas el tda 7294 y el tda 7293 ofrecen una potencia bastante agradable para su costo total con componentes y todo o si se kiere algo mejor utiliza un complementario


----------



## moises95 (Ene 16, 2012)

¿Cual es el mejor TDA que habeis probado?


----------



## AntonioAA (Ene 19, 2012)

Solo he armado los TDA7294 , especialmente porque son los de mas potencia , y debo decir que andan bastante bien por su precio, tanto en modo normal como en bridge , y eso que tengo dudas que sean originales.


----------



## AntonioAA (Ene 19, 2012)

Esto deberia llamarse "Como armar un amplificador de buena potencia facil y rapidito" !!

Tal es mi caso y he armado TDA7294 y STK4050 .
Ambos andan bien pero deberia hacer algunas mediciones comparativas entre ellos . 

Por ahora SUBJETIVAMENTE , me gusta mas el STK , especialmente en graves , me inclino a pensar que tienen mejor Dumping Factor , ya que suenan mas definidos . 

Reconozco que por ahora es pura teoria y no he visto dichos valores en la hoja de datos. NO me reten.


----------



## fas0 (Ene 26, 2012)

¿y a que se debe que sean tan fragiles (o como le quieran decir) los tda7294? ¿ es porque genera mucho calor, mal diseño, o depende el fabricante?

aplica también al tda7293? que tiene un poco mas de kick..

no armé ninguno y me llama la atención eso, para tener en cuenta.


----------



## AntonioAA (Ene 27, 2012)

Tan fragiles ??? No me consta....
Hay muchos no originales , disipan lo que disipa un ampli de esa potencia ... pero el chip es medio chico...hay que ponerle buen disipador y ventilador .
Los 4 que tengo funcionando anduvieron siempre de primera , con buenas palizas , pero armados como te dije.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 27, 2012)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Por ahora SUBJETIVAMENTE , me gusta mas el STK , especialmente en graves , me inclino a pensar que tienen mejor Dumping Factor , ya que suenan mas definidos .



*Apoyo tu subjetividad en un 100% !!!* 

Tuve la oportunidad de comparar entre un TDA2050 modo simple y un amplificador FISHER (no me acuerdo el modelo, era de 30W) que tenía un STK medio viejito... Sonaba *MUY pero muy bien*, de inmediato me di cuenta que sonaba mucho mejor en graves que el TDA2050... Y hasta el día de hoy que me quedé así -> 

No se por qué será, pero a mi parecer suenan como más definidos los graves, más compactos...

Saludos!

El tema musical para las pruebas fue *Venice Queen* de Red Hot Chili Peppers... Ese tema tiene un bajo increíble, me gusta mucho. Escúchenlo si tienen algún tiempo y un buen sonido.


----------



## AntonioAA (Ene 27, 2012)

Lee un poquito sobre el Dumping Factor, Tavo... es la relacion entre la impedancia de salida del ampli y la del parlante . Normalmente es algo de 200 en un buen ampli . Pero el TDA NO LO ESPECIFICA, por tanto debe ser malo.
Esto hace que el ampli "atenue" rapido las ondas ... se nota mas en graves .

Insisto : AUN NO LO PUEDO DEMOSTRAR y me da bastante fiaca medirlo.


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 27, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> El tema musical para las pruebas fue *Venice Queen* de Red Hot Chili Peppers... Ese tema tiene un bajo increíble, me gusta mucho. Escúchenlo si tienen algún tiempo y un buen sonido.



Si tiene buen sonido este tema de los Red Hot Chili Peppers pero recomiendo mas de este mismo artista The Zephyr Song que por mas hace retumbar mi apartamento, por lo demas pienso que la impresión de escucha del sonido amplificado por un STK es muchisimo mejor que el de cualquier TDA, y es una opinion que doy en base a la experiencia, aparte de la gran ventaja que poseen los STK de permitir adentrarnos es su circuiteria para facilitar su reparacion, opcion que hasta el momento NO ha presentado ningun monolitico del mercado.

Este tipo de conglomerado hibrido de componentes posee una holgura mayor de sus componentes en cuanto a valores operables lo que garantiza obtener un valor agregado en su potencia final que siempre será mayor que la presupuestada por Sanyo sin poner en peligro la calidad del sonido y, esto hablando de un amplificador single ended, ni que decir de un amplificador en configuracion BTL con STK es para quedar boquiabierto con la calidad de sonido amplificado, esto mismo por su parte no lo ofrece un TDA que a niveles maximos de operacion garantiza el trabajo del amplificador pero con un margen del 10% en THD+N lo que es, muy elevado para proveer un sonido de calidad frente al maximo 0.8% THD+N que ofrecen los STK en su linea más economica.

Saludos y espero vean como yo lo bueno que es el sonido de estos Hibridos mal llamados panelas STK


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 27, 2012)

Ferchito dijo:


> Este tipo de conglomerado hibrido de componentes posee una holgura mayor de sus componentes en cuanto a valores operables lo que garantiza obtener un valor agregado en su potencia final que siempre será mayor que la presupuestada por Sanyo sin poner en peligro la calidad del sonido y, esto hablando de un amplificador single ended, ni que decir de un amplificador en configuracion BTL con STK es para quedar boquiabierto con la calidad de sonido amplificado, esto mismo por su parte no lo ofrece un TDA que a niveles maximos de operacion garantiza el trabajo del amplificador pero con un margen del 10% en THD+N lo que es, muy elevado para proveer un sonido de calidad frente al maximo 0.8% THD+N que ofrecen los STK en su linea más economica.



  
Creo que deberías leer con mas detalle los datasheets de ambas líneas de productos, y de esa forma te darías cuenta que las especificaciones de THD de la linea STK NO SON MEJORES que las de la linea TDA.
Por otra parte, la especificación de THD del 10% tiene una explicación muy clara que se encuentra (generalmente) al final de la tabla de espcificaciones de la linea TDA, pero ESO NO ES LA MEDIDA de la THD del C.I. sino que es una especificación de potencia de salida bajo una normativa perfectamente definida.

*Moraleja:* No solo hay que leer los datsheets....también hay que entenderlos


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 27, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> Creo que deberías leer con mas detalle los datasheets de ambas líneas de productos, y de esa forma te darías cuenta que las especificaciones de THD de la linea STK NO SON MEJORES que las de la linea TDA.
> Por otra parte, la especificación de THD del 10% tiene una explicación muy clara que se encuentra (generalmente) al final de la tabla de espcificaciones de la linea TDA, pero ESO NO ES LA MEDIDA de la THD del C.I. sino que es una especificación de potencia de salida bajo una normativa perfectamente definida.
> 
> *Moraleja:* No solo hay que leer los datsheets....también hay que entenderlos



Perdoname Ezavalla pero creo que he leido y comprendido suficientemente bien los datasheets de ambos productos electricamente compatibles entre STK y TDA para tener solo un poco de propiedad a la hora de citar algunos parametros sobre uno u otro componente, yo no lo digo solo por quererte llevar la contraria, pero en la practica un TDA7294 comienza a presentar una distorsion armonica considerable alimentandole en el rango operable de tension y si estar excedido en polarizacion lo que indica que a maxima potencia su nivel de distorsion es bastante elevado, en mi caso no me ha pasado lo mismo con los STK aunque si a voz no te ha pasado asi, pues respeto tu opinión.


----------



## mnicolau (Ene 27, 2012)

Pregunta: estás diferencias que están comentando entre STKs y TDAs, fueron escuchadas exactamente en las mismas condiciones? Osea, mismo parlante, misma habitación, misma señal, etc etc? 

Porque no sería muy válido si escuchan sistemas diferentes y en distintos lugares.

Yo personalmente no he podido hacer una comparación directa, un ampli al lado del otro e intercambiándolos para notar diferencias, así que no tengo mucho para decir al respecto.

Saludos


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 27, 2012)

Si las comparaciones las he hecho simultaneamente con parlantes iguales, misma alimentacion e inyectando la misma senal


----------



## Tavo (Ene 27, 2012)

Lo mismo para mi caso.

Misma habitación, mismo baffle... (suena medio rústico decir "baffle", que lástima que no hay un término medio entre "cajas" y "monitor"...  ) y misma fuente de sonido y tema.
Para mi las diferencias son bastante notables, y generalmente en frecuencias bajas...


----------



## mnicolau (Ene 27, 2012)

Bien y por último... estaban probando la etapa de amplificación únicamente? Osea sin ningún circuito adicional que pueda estar realizando alguna ecualización?


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 27, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> Lo mismo para mi caso.
> 
> Misma habitación, mismo baffle... (suena medio rústico decir "baffle", que lástima que no hay un término medio entre "cajas" y "monitor"...  ) y misma fuente de sonido y tema.
> Para mi las diferencias son bastante notables, y generalmente en frecuencias bajas...



Tavo y para ti cual de los dos trabajo mejor, el TDA o el STK?





mnicolau dijo:


> Bien y por último... estaban probando la etapa de amplificación únicamente? Osea sin ningún circuito adicional que pueda estar realizando alguna ecualización?



No solo la etapa de amplificacion, en las mismas condiciones de ecualizacion.


----------



## fas0 (Ene 27, 2012)

por mi parte tuve la oportunidad de escuchar un tda2030/50 y un stk4172... me quedo con el stk, la calidad del sonido me gusta mucho, bueno bajos, ademas el CI se pone 4 o 5° por encima de la temperatura ambiente; el tda calienta que da calambre.. y es como mas ¨seco¨ en su sonido.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 27, 2012)

Ferchito dijo:


> Perdoname Ezavalla pero creo que he leido y comprendido suficientemente bien los datasheets de ambos productos electricamente compatibles entre STK y TDA para tener solo un poco de propiedad a la hora de citar algunos parametros sobre uno u otro componente, yo no lo digo solo por quererte llevar la contraria, pero en la practica un TDA7294 comienza a presentar una distorsion armonica considerable alimentandole en el rango operable de tension y si estar excedido en polarizacion lo que indica que a maxima potencia su nivel de distorsion es bastante elevado, en mi caso no me ha pasado lo mismo con los STK aunque si a voz no te ha pasado asi, pues respeto tu opinión.


Ferchito: Yo también respeto tus comentarios, pero acá la cuestión es hacer una comparación CORRECTA...y diciendo que la THD es del 10% en los TDA estás diciendo algo 100% incorrecto, OK?
Lo que vos escuches o dejes de escuchar me sirve de poco y nada si no conozco las características con las que hiciste la prueba, los CI que has comparados y las condiciones de la comparación, y aún sabiendo esto, no me sirve de nada que me digas que el STK tiene "mejores graves", por que para saberlo con certeza necesito conocer la rsta en frecuencia de ambos amplificadores.
Se entiende la idea?
Los datasheets son claros (en especial los de los TDA que dicen bastante mas que los STK), pero si no comparamos CI en amplificadores con características semejantes, la comparación no sirve de nada. Antonio comentó que para el, el STK4050 tenía mas graves que el TDA7294....y tal vez sea así, pero el STK es un amplificador de 200W y el TDA es uno de 60W. El STK tiene una ganancia de 40dB y el TDA la tiene de 30dB (o menos en aplicaciones mas "reales") y esto influye en el damping factor (pero mas influye los cables que usés para la conexión), uno se alimenta con 60V y el otro con 35V, el TDA puede manejar picos de 10Amp y el STK... a saber por que no dice. Esta no es una comparación muy "justa" que digamos y si la hacemos, solo estamos comparando peras con manzanas....mas allá de que ambas son frutas "parecidas" no tienen mucho mas en común.

Hace un tiempo, en otro foro, tuve una breve discusión con "alguien" que decía que cada amplificador tiene su sonido "característico" y para probarlo comparaba dos amplis comerciales (uno de 150W reales y otro de 70W "imaginarios") y decía que la prueba había que hacerla con mucho volumen para ver las claras diferencias . Demás está decir que ni me preocupé en responderle, por que a pesar de que es un vendedor de sistemas de audio, con lo que dijo solo demostró que no tiene la más pálida idea del procedimiento de pruebas :enfadado:...y por supuesto, el se basaba en su oído  ...

En fin...espero no terminar así acá...


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 28, 2012)

Pienso que te he entendido y tienes razon, nos hacen falta mas datos para jusgar cada amplificador. Voy a buscar nuevamente para que comparemos con datos reales la operacion de estos dispositivos.

saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA (Ene 28, 2012)

Estimados Profe Zavalla y Mariano :
NO dije que el STK "tenia mas graves" sino que sonaban mas "nitidos" o "rapidos" ... no hay mas remedio que usar los adjetivos que detestás ... Aclare bien que era una impresion y no algo medido .
Y de los parametros de una amplificador que conocemos , el que mas me parece que tiene que ver , es el damping factor ...
Solo puedo decir que las condiciones de prueba fueron las mismas y con el mismo cable , no mas de 3m de cable standard de parlante de 1mm2 , cosa que NO creo que afecte segun lo que he leido .


----------



## Tavo (Ene 28, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> Lo que vos escuches o dejes de escuchar me sirve de poco y nada si no conozco las características con las que hiciste la prueba, los CI que has comparados y las condiciones de la comparación, y aún sabiendo esto, no me sirve de nada que me digas que el STK tiene "mejores graves", por que para saberlo con certeza necesito conocer la rsta en frecuencia de ambos amplificadores.
> Se entiende la idea?
> Los datasheets son claros (en especial los de los TDA que dicen bastante mas que los STK), pero si no comparamos CI en amplificadores con características semejantes, la comparación no sirve de nada. Antonio comentó que para el, el STK4050 tenía mas graves que el TDA7294....y tal vez sea así, pero el STK es un amplificador de 200W y el TDA es uno de 60W. El STK tiene una ganancia de 40dB y el TDA la tiene de 30dB (o menos en aplicaciones mas "reales") y esto influye en el damping factor (pero mas influye los cables que usés para la conexión), uno se alimenta con 60V y el otro con 35V, el TDA puede manejar picos de 10Amp y el STK... a saber por que no dice. Esta no es una comparación muy "justa" que digamos y si la hacemos, solo estamos comparando peras con manzanas....mas allá de que ambas son frutas "parecidas" no tienen mucho mas en común.


Yo tengo la misma percepcción que Antonio sobre el sonido de los amplificadores STK. Y sin mirar gráficas de respuesta en frecuencia ni comparar datasheets... 
Y mis pruebas si que fueron más "justas" si querés verlo así, porque el amplificador del que hablaba era stereo de 30+30W (FISHER, con STK) y el TDA2050 también es de 30W.

Las comparaciones eran muy notorias. Yo no digo que el TDA2050 suene mal, sino que por ahí me acostrumbré a su sonido, y en un tiempo lo tenía por allá arriba, creía que era lo mejor... pero cuando hice la comparación con el amplificador Fisher...  me confundí en un lago de dudas..........

Lamentablemente ese amplificador del que te hablo ya no lo tengo, porque era de una institución, pero pronto lo vuelvo a ver y anoto el modelo para saber bien. Lo que si recuerdo es que el integrado STK era bastante viejo y me costó mucho encontrar el datasheet... Ahora no recuerdo la nomenclatura.

Cuando hice las comparaciones me quedé impresionado... Es más, llegué a desconfiar de la fuente de sonido, de la ecualización... pero no había que hacerle... El STK sonaba mucho mejor en todos los casos...

Es verdad cuando decís que las comparaciones hay que hacerlas más precisas y con datos certeros y números, pero para mi el oído dice mucho, y si las pruebas están hechas en mismas condiciones en ambos casos... no hay mucho que investigar... el oído es una buena referencia en estos casos.

Ni bien pueda averiguo el modelo de amplificador y el STK que tenía adentro. Lo que si recuerdo puntual es que el transformador de alimentación era de 26+26Vca (alterna), porque el equipo era de afuera (USA) y andaba con 110V, entonces tuve que mandar a rebobinar el transformador para 220V...

Saludos.



AntonioAA dijo:


> Estimados Profe Zavalla y Mariano :
> NO dije que el STK "tenia mas graves" sino que sonaban mas "nitidos" o  "rapidos" ... no hay mas remedio que usar los adjetivos que detestás ...  Aclare bien que era una impresion y no algo medido.


Yo tengo la misma impresión que vos Antonio, exactamente eso mismo noté en las pruebas...

Otra percepción que tuve, totalmente subjetiva, es que parecía que el amplificador Fisher lograba *mucho más excursión* en la membrana del parlante, se podía notar a simple vista o apoyando suavemente el dedo en la suspeción. Y ningno de los amplificadores estaba a alta potencia, ambos a 20W aproximadamente, faltaba algo más para ponerlos al máximo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 28, 2012)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Estimados Profe Zavalla y Mariano :
> NO dije que el STK "tenia mas graves" sino que sonaban mas "nitidos" o "rapidos" ... no hay mas remedio que usar los adjetivos que detestás ... Aclare bien que era una impresion y no algo medido .


Hola Antonio: Seee...no importa el adjetivo, la idea era que de alguna manera eran "mejores"...eso fué lo que quise decir, y no descartoe que eso sea verdad, pero hay muchas mas cosas involucradas que el mero circuito electrónico del ampli.



AntonioAA dijo:


> Y de los parametros de una amplificador que conocemos , el que mas me parece que tiene que ver , es el damping factor ...
> Solo puedo decir que las condiciones de prueba fueron las mismas y con el mismo cable , no mas de 3m de cable standard de parlante de 1mm2 , cosa que NO creo que afecte segun lo que he leido .


Yo creo que no hay que ir tan allá con el damping factor ya que el cable es el que fija la resistencia que vé el parlante .
Si te fijás en los datasheets del STK4050 y del TDA7294, por defecto el FPA de entrada el STK tiene una fc=0.61Hz  mientras que el TDA tiene 15Hz....ya con eso te marca una diferencia importante en graves... a menos que vos hayas igualados los FPA de ambos amplis.





Tavo dijo:


> Yo tengo la misma percepcción que Antonio sobre el sonido de los amplificadores STK.* Y sin mirar gráficas de respuesta en frecuencia ni comparar datasheets*...


Leé la respuesta que le dí a Antonio y después contame si es importante o nó analizar los datasheets y la respuesta en frecuencia.

No hay que creer que las cosas suceden por la magia de la electrónica. Si hay una diferencia en el dominio de la frecuencia, pues lo mas lógico es analizar las cosas que fijan la respuesta en ese dominio... a menos que nunca te cuestiones el "por que suceden las cosas".


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 28, 2012)

Yo creo que deberiamos colocar dos ejemplos de circuitos, un TDA y un STK que entregen la misma potencia a la carga y ajustando el punto de trabajo de tal manera que los dos esten trabajando en el mismo rango de frecuencia para asi poder tomar nuestras apreciaciones, ademas que los integrados en cuestion sean de la misma tecnologia, ningun caso tiene poner a competir un integrado DMOS contra un hibrido bipolar.

saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 28, 2012)

Naaaaa, no sé....con que entreguen la misma potencia a la carga y esten operando completamente (y siempre) dentro del rango lineal de trabajo es suficiente para compararlos. Lo del rango de frecuencias...bueno, supongo que la comparación la harían escuchando música, así que ese barrido de frecuencias es conveniente... al menos para encontrar diferencias que luego habrá que justificar.. si es que en realidad existen.
La tecnología de la etapa de salida no debería afectar la respuesta del amplificador... siempre que el diseño sea correcto y no haya ecualización involucrada.


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 28, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> La tecnología de la etapa de salida no debería afectar la respuesta del amplificador... siempre que el diseño sea correcto y no haya ecualización involucrada.



Pues asi deberia ser pero en la practica esto no es real, asi trabajen en clase B o en clase AB si la tecnologia de fabricacion de los transistores de la etapa de salida es diferente una de la otra, igual sucedera con la impresion de escucha del sonido proveniente de cada amplificador, y esto es un hecho irrefutable y tiene como un ejemplo facil de citar, un amplificador de mosfets contra un amplificador bipolar.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 28, 2012)

Ferchito dijo:


> igual sucedera con la impresion de escucha del sonido proveniente de cada amplificador, *y esto es un hecho irrefutable y tiene como un ejemplo facil de citar, un amplificador de mosfets contra un amplificador bipolar.*


Hummmmm...no sé si es "irrefutable", pero si sé que eso es una de las cosas que hay que probar si en verdad existen o nó .


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 28, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> Hummmmm...no sé si es "irrefutable", pero si sé que eso es una de las cosas que hay que probar si en verdad existen o nó .



Huuum, me parece que finalmente hemos llegado a un punto en comun en esta contoversia, es signo que vamos por el camino de la verdad y el exito!   

saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA (Ene 29, 2012)

Una cosa es muy real:
- Una placa completa con TDA 7294 ,sin incluir disipador, me cuesta aqui U$S 12 , cuando compré el STK que ni siquiera se si es original, me costó U$S 50 el chip solito !!


----------



## Tavo (Ene 29, 2012)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Una cosa es muy real:
> - Una placa completa con TDA 7294 ,sin incluir disipador, me cuesta aqui U$S 12 , cuando compré el STK *que ni siquiera se si es original, me costó U$S 50 el chip solito !!*


Vos estás loco Antonio?  Arriesgaste más de 200 mangos en comprar un chip sin saber que es original?
Buaaa, te admiro por el coraje... 

Aunque pensándolo mejor, por ese precio seguramente debe ser original...


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 29, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> Vos estás loco Antonio?  Arriesgaste más de 200 mangos en comprar un chip sin saber que es original?
> Buaaa, te admiro por el coraje...
> 
> Aunque pensándolo mejor, por ese precio seguramente debe ser original...



Tavo muchas veces tienen el descaro de venderlo en ese precio aun sabiendo que no es original aunque 100 mil pesos es muchisimo dinero por un bicho de esos.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 29, 2012)

Si tuviese que comprar un STK... realmente no sabría donde comprarlo. Me da mucha bronca que los falsifiquen. :enfadado:
Son integrados excelentes, tienen muchísima calidad y con ellos se pueden hacer variedad de equipos Hi-Fi de varias potencias. Personalmente, no me animaría a comprar un STK hoy en día.

Tengo uno, chiquito, de 15+15W que rescaté de un equipo de muchos años, sin duda es original 100%. Tengo muchas ganas de armarlo. Quizá pronto lo haga.

Saludos.


----------



## fas0 (Ene 29, 2012)

microelectronica no?  yo suele comprar ahi y por ahora no defrauda esa casa. tengo un 4172 (40+40) y un 4241V(120+120)...lo que si, detestable la atención jaja


----------



## rash (Ene 29, 2012)

yo tengo montado un estéreo con STK 4048 y es un verdadero cañón y muy equilibrado... eso sí estoy arrepentido de haberlo montado por que llevo tiempo queriendo conseguir uno para tenerlo de repuesto y no lo consigo por la zona donde yo vivo.... y no me atrevo a comprarlo por internet (en ebay y sitios de esos)...

...así que habría sido más inteligente si en su día hubiera montado un amplificador en base al TDA 7293/4... Que lo consigo por un precio muuuy barato en comparación con los STK...

...total una opinión más al tema jajajaj

saludos

rash


----------



## Tavo (Ene 29, 2012)

Yo tengo muchas ganas de probar los misteriosos LM3886 , que los usan mucho para amplificadores Hi-End... 
Me parece que hay algunas diferencias con los TDA7293/4, siempre a favor de los LM. Lo que pasa es que deben ser complicados de conseguir y la otra es que no sabría reconocerlos si son originales o falsos... 

Y como dije, siempre tuve ganas de armar algún STK de linda potencia (50+50W) pero calculo que me llevaría mucho tiempo elegir el integrado...

Saludos.





fas0 dijo:


> microelectronica no?  yo suele comprar ahi y por ahora no defrauda esa casa. tengo un 4172 (40+40) y un 4241V(120+120)...lo que si, detestable la atención jaja


Microelectrónica + STK =   
*No me cierran los cálculos...*  Desconfío bastante de esa casa en cuestión de Circuitos Integrados...

Saludos.


----------



## fas0 (Ene 29, 2012)

pero es facil eso Tavo, el STK4192 50+50w, de una... suena muy bien, es facil de conseguir.

por? tuviste alguna experiencia ahi?


----------



## Tavo (Ene 29, 2012)

fas0 dijo:


> pero es facil eso Tavo, el STK4192 50+50w, de una... suena muy bien, *es facil de conseguir.*


Seguramente... es re fácil... lo que *no es fácil* es encontrar uno original. 

Ya lo conocía al 4192, de hecho he tenido más de 3 en mi mano pero no compré ninguno porque todos tenían pinta de re-truchos... 
Aparte, pensándolo mejor, me parece que ya no debe haber en argentina algún STK4192 original... ese integrado se dejó de fabricar hace mucho tiempo... y todo lo que hay ahora es falsificado.

Saludos.





fas0 dijo:


> por? tuviste alguna experiencia ahi?


Haber comprado dos TDA7294 más falsos que chino con los ojos abiertos... 
Para comprar con seguridad, la alternativa que veo viable hasta ahora es Elko/Arrow...

http://www.elkonet.com

Saludos.


----------



## fas0 (Ene 29, 2012)

puede ser, en este preciso momento estoy usando un 4172II (40+40), lo armé a principios del año pasado... suena de maravilla, lo compré en microelectronica

es cuestión de animarse tavo, yo estaba conciente del tema de los falsificados... me animé y acá estamos, feliz y contento 

yo con elko medio que dije, bah... no tienen nada, les pedi unas cosas y a todo me decia que no, no tengo... andáa jaja

con el me quemé mal fue electronica liniers... muy piratas ahi, pero mal.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 29, 2012)

fas0 dijo:


> puede ser, en este preciso momento estoy usando un 4172II (40+40), lo armé a principios del año pasado... suena de maravilla, lo compré en microelectronica


Bien por vos. Pero no me gusta precisamente ese chip. Para armarme un ampli de esa potencia y estéreo, prefiero usar una par de TDA1514A originales que tengo guardados... esos son los tíos mayores de cualquier amplificador TDA de audio...  Tienen una distorsión despreciable... En la misma hoja de datos dice "50W High Perfomance / Hi-Fi amplifier"... Así que... imaginate vos... dos lindos bichos de 50W y calidad de sobra... 
Por cierto, los integrados son de Philips, y los compré hace más de 3 años, y todavía están ahí guardados...



fas0 dijo:


> s cuestión de animarse tavo, yo estaba conciente del tema de los falsificados... me animé y acá estamos, feliz y contento


Puede ser. Tendría que probar, total, no pierdo nada... si no me convence, lo vendo y listo!  (bien HDP... )



fas0 dijo:


> yo con elko medio que dije, bah... no tienen nada, les pedi unas cosas y a todo me decia que no, no tengo... andáa jaja


Puede ser. No siempre tienen todas las cosas, pero te aseguro que de lo que tienen, es todo 100% original y se puede comprar con los ojos cerrados... 



fas0 dijo:


> con el me quemé mal fue electronica liniers... muy piratas ahi, pero mal.


Seguramente. Una sola vez compré ahí... un transistor de RF, el 2SC1971 y un microcontrolador PIC... me salieron ambas cosas muy buenas, originales.

Saludos Faso!


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 30, 2012)

Y aun asi no sean originales les hacen mella a los TDA.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 31, 2012)

Ferchito dijo:


> Y aun asi no sean originales les hacen mella a los TDA.


No entiendo tu comentario...


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 31, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> No entiendo tu comentario...



pues quiere decir que a pesa de ser componentes genericos siguen siendo buenos y siguen siendo buena competencia para los TDA.

saludos!


----------



## Tavo (Ene 31, 2012)

Ferchito dijo:


> pues quiere decir que a pesa de ser componentes genericos siguen siendo buenos y siguen siendo buena competencia para los TDA.
> 
> saludos!


Son buena competencia para los TDA y en muchos casos son mejores, pero personalmente, prefiero toda la vida un LM3886 original que un STK falso... 

Realmente les tengo mucho asco a los STK falsos. Sigo en mi terquedad, creyendo que nunca es lo mismo un STK falso que un original. Las especificaciones no van a ser las mismas. El rendimiento tampoco, y la calidad final tampoco. Por algo los falsos suelen volar de entrada, y no aguantan nada.

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA (Ene 31, 2012)

Me consta... compre uno en $50 de los nuestros en Rosario y duró 4 seg. !!
Despues compre en Elko el que tengo funcionando y me salio U$S 50 .


----------



## Tavo (Ene 31, 2012)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Despues compre en *Elko* el que tengo funcionando y me salio U$S 50 .



Ahhhhh psss, hubieras avisado... 

Si compraste ahí, quedate tranquilo que es original...  Esa casa no anda con huevadas, es seria, y ahí se puede comprar con los ojos cerrados...
Me alegro por tu adquisición! 

Saludos.


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 31, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> Son buena competencia para los TDA y en muchos casos son mejores, pero personalmente, prefiero toda la vida un LM3886 original que un STK falso...


 
Pues es que eso es arena de otro costal, practicamente la calidad de estos integrados National de referencia LM3XXX de la serie overture tienen una calidad incuestionable, he tenido oportunidad de armar el LM3886 single ended y en puente y la calidad es muy pero muy buena y no se calientan en exceso, alta fidelidad y buena relacion precio/potencia, ademas de las muchas protecciones que tienen para garantizar su operacion.


----------



## fas0 (Feb 1, 2012)

tiene elko stk? estoy mirando en la pagina y no me figuran... solo TDA y LM. ya que estamos... buen precio el 3886 solo 9.33u$


----------



## ArArgonath (Oct 20, 2012)

Disculpen por revivir este tema pero es que he estado leyendo este interesante hilo y quiero decir que igual he tenido una mala experiencia con un stk402-120 que se lo puse a un equipo que tenia un stk402-070 para aumentar la potencia de salida. 
En resumidas cuentas el stk402-120 era falso y al usar el equipo por unos pocos minutos a toda potencia, de pronto el equipo se apago y se puso en proteccion. 
Destape el stk para ver si efectivamente era falso y note que no me costo nada abrirlo y las pastillas de silicio eran pequeñas. 
Bueno a fin de cuentas fui a reclamar a la tienda donde me lo vendieron y como el dueño es amigo mio me hizo un descuento y le compre sin pensarlo un stk de los nuevos de la serie 433-070 (en la pagina de Sanyo aparecen como New product), esos con la carcasa con el diseño nuevo y que tienen las letras grabadas con laser. Asi que mi recomendacion es que si van a usar un stk que sea de esta serie que es seguro que aun no la han falsificado


----------



## Yamaki (Oct 20, 2012)

ArArgonath dijo:


> Disculpen por revivir este tema pero es que he estado leyendo este interesante hilo y quiero decir que igual he tenido una mala experiencia con un stk402-120 que se lo puse a un equipo que tenia un stk402-070 para aumentar la potencia de salida.
> En resumidas cuentas el stk402-120 era falso y al usar el equipo por unos pocos minutos a toda potencia, de pronto el equipo se apago y se puso en proteccion.
> Destape el stk para ver si efectivamente era falso y note que no me costo nada abrirlo y las pastillas de silicio eran pequeñas.
> Bueno a fin de cuentas fui a reclamar a la tienda donde me lo vendieron y como el dueño es amigo mio me hizo un descuento y le compre sin pensarlo un stk de los nuevos de la serie 433-070 (en la pagina de Sanyo aparecen como New product), esos con la carcasa con el diseño nuevo y que tienen las letras grabadas con laser. Asi que mi recomendacion es que si van a usar un stk que sea de esta serie que es seguro que aun no la han falsificado



Quetal amigo, muy buena tu recomendacion y si tienes razon, pero no solo de esa serie lo mejor que esta saliendo viene con un buen grabado laser no es serigrafia la cual que se distingue perfectamente.

Saludos.


----------



## alex078 (Ene 5, 2014)

MFK08 dijo:


> no he armado STK pero si arme con tda y tienen una alta distorsión y leyendo el foro se habla muy bien del stk4048 de todas formas yo optaría por uno transistorizado



cuanto me encantaria probarlo este famoso integrado stk 4048 los he probado con el stk4192II suena  muy bien yo no se si sera mejor aunque me late que es mono pero me encantaria muchisimo hacer la prueba y ensamblarlo con algun stk stereo de mucho mas potencia a ver si alguien me da una manito de decirmelo o sugerirmelo gracias... ya que me fascina escuchar musica muy fuerte mejor si hacen temblar mis muebles y romper vidrios viva la electronica con los stk


----------



## Papatero (Ene 5, 2014)

Yo tengo 2 subwoofers funcionando con el stk4192 es estereo, pero los tengo en bridge y tirando desde hace ya 10 años, uno de los subs lo tiene un amigo el otro yo. Clon de un Sony, el filtro activo, las medias de la caja...compré el sub original como recamvio y en lugar de utilizar el 4142 utilice otro esquema con el 4192. Creo que aun deberia tener una placa y un 4192 montado que usaba para pruebas, junto a su fuente de alimentación.


----------



## ESKALENO (Ene 17, 2014)

No hay color, los STK tienen muy buen sonido (yo los prefiero), pero son caros y dificiles de encontrar originales los TDA son baratos y hasta los genéricos suelen ir bien, pero suenan como los perros si no tienen un buen previo para regular los agudos. los TDA2040 y TDA2050 no están mal en relación calidad/precio


----------



## edu dj (Ene 17, 2014)

y por ejemplo podria usar 2 tda2050 en puente para un auto?? osea q use 12V (q por lo lei se convierten en 14V cuando el auto esta en marcha) o deberia si o si hacer una fuente???


----------



## ESKALENO (Ene 18, 2014)

edu dj dijo:


> y por ejemplo podria usar 2 tda2050 en puente para un auto?? osea q use 12V (q por lo lei se convierten en 14V cuando el auto esta en marcha) o deberia si o si hacer una fuente???



Para que de la máxima potencia lo ideal sería +-20 voltios que podrías obtener con algún circuito DC-DC, pero con 14V también te tiene que funcionar, cuestión de probar 

Si quieres un ampli potente para el auto sin complicaciones puedes usar el TDA1562, pero es algo más caro.


----------



## edu dj (Ene 19, 2014)

gracias por el dato...
yo mas q nada como empiezo en la electronica y quiero armar un buen ampli para el auto pero los buenos exigen fuentes de +- y como de fuentes no se nada todavia quiero algo bueno q funcione directamente con la bateria....jeje


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 19, 2014)

El TDA1562 es casi imposible de encontrar que no sea falso, así que si recién empezás en electrónica y no querés gastar bastante dinero en componentes falsos que se queman cuando los conectás, la mejor solución es usar este amplificador: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7377-preamplificadores-vumetro-pcbs-11325/
Anda perfectamente y está super armado y probado por montones de usuarios del foro.


----------



## ESKALENO (Ene 19, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El TDA1562 es casi imposible de encontrar que no sea falso, así que si recién empezás en electrónica y no querés gastar bastante dinero en componentes falsos que se queman cuando los conectás, la mejor solución es usar este amplificador: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7377-preamplificadores-vumetro-pcbs-11325/
> Anda perfectamente y está super armado y probado por montones de usuarios del foro.



También te pueden vender el TDA7377 falso, todo depende del sitio donde lo compres


----------



## edu dj (Ene 19, 2014)

*Y*o compro en electronica liniers, de.seguro alguien conoce... se habla muy bien de ellos y aparte lo q*ue* me vendieron siempre funciono perfecto... esta demas decir q*ue* tienen de todo sobre todo capacitores de polyester q*ue* en la zona donde vivo carecen...
volviendo al tema, mas q*ue* pensar en lo q*ue* gasto me gustaria pensar q*ue* lo q*ue* gaste valio la pena porq*ue* imagino q*ue* debe ser frustrante armar algo caro y completo y q*ue* no cumpla las espectativas minimas q*ue* uno espera...
para auto lei tambien q*ue* es economico y muy bueno el tda8560q.... lleva pocos componententes y es eficiente... q*ue* pueden decirme de ese integrado en cuanto a experiencias y funcionamiento... se q*ue* es capas de largar 40W+40W...


----------



## solin (Mar 12, 2014)

Hola a todos... 
segun parese ya no existen stk de sanyo, todos son copias o los ultimos son fabricados por sony aiwa o kenwood.
ustedes que saben mucho ¿que opinan? recomiendan armar con stk, aca en mexico existe una tienda
agelectronica que es muy grande y vende cualquier stk pero los catalogan oem o algo asi no sanyo.
esto lo lei en saratronica pero no se me permitio publicar el enlace


----------



## ramtech (May 14, 2014)

juan_inf dijo:


> le paso un dato que a mas de uno le va a interesar, no es 100% de exactitud, asi que cualquier cosa esta a criterio de ustedes, los stk 4221II y nose si tal vez en otras versión de stk pude distinguir el original con el trucho con solo una ojeada a la hora de compra, el numero de serie que tiene el integrado en la parte del aluminio ( parte trasera del integrado ) , el stk falso lo tiene a 1 cm de distancia (chequeado con regla ) respecto de los pines del integrado, y el original esta ah 0.4cm de los pines, ese es un buen dato de referencia,después mando fotos


Muy Buen dato y les mando otros tips que pueden ayudar a desenmascarar a los Truchos.¨Letras muy blancas, y atras letras de color verde casi siempre falsos¨, pero los originales si son de producción vieja tienen bien hechas las inscripciones traseras color negro tirando a gris, y si son de producción mas actual seguro no traen inscripción. Saludos


----------

